
Survey: Most Workplace Internet Use Remains Rudimentary - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/survey_using_social_media_at_w.php
======
iigs
I think this is interesting. I didn't notice any data in there about search
engines, but I suspect that reading individual blog posts is wildly
underrepresented, because many inexperienced people wouldn't be able to
identify one in search results, but they'd happily consume the data therein
when given in response to said search.

Depending on how the question was asked, I'd very definitely not answer yes to
reading blogs -- I track zero RSS feeds regarding my trade, and don't visit
any blogs at all in a direct fashion.

